
CleanShot X – advanced screen capture for macOS - lukaszmtw
https://getcleanshot.com/
======
gczh
This is so much better than the default Mac OS X screen capture tool. It would
be nice if Apple bought over Cleanshot and made it the default defacto screen
capture tool.

------
thisplacesucks
The fact that you offer a standalone license and also have the app for grabs
on Setapp makes me happy.

